# Designer clownfish extravaganza!.....



## Coral Reef Shop (Jun 3, 2013)

A large quantity and variety of captive bred DESIGNER clownfish have landed and are currently being acclimated to our systems.

Snowflakes
Black Ice
Premium Black Ice
Blacker Ice
Black Snowflake
Gladiator
Wyoming White
Flurry
Extreme Black Misbar
Midnight
Domino
Premium Picasso
Onxy
Onyx Picasso

Blue Stripe Neon Gobies - Also captive bred
Yellow Watchman Gobies - Also captive bred


----------



## simba (Jun 9, 2009)

Would you be able to list the price for the clownfishes Please.Looking for pair of domino and black iceThanks


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

aweome pics of the clowns Balling up.


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

simba said:


> Would you be able to list the price for the clownfishes Please.Looking for pair of domino and black iceThanks


Yes I agree, it will be good if you could list the prices. No point driving all the way there and decide not to buy because of price.


----------

